# Cool chip brush



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 14, 2020)

My cool chip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brush


----------



## jlmanatee (Nov 18, 2020)

"liberty liberty lib..... (*clunk*)" - as I beat an emu over the head with a spanner.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Nov 18, 2020)

jlmanatee said:


> "liberty liberty lib..... (*clunk*)" - as I beat an emu over the head with a spanner.


Breaking news 
Emu ate all of my momax. He was found with only one price left and a stash of 10mm wrenches.


----------

